# Sanding trim



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Too bad I didn't know about this a long time ago...

http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_make_custom_sanding_blocks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ron45 said:


> Too bad I didn't know about this a long time ago... http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_make_custom_sanding_blocks


Second way was lights out perfect.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Second way was lights out perfect.


I agree. It's way easier and way more precise than the first one. Thanks for the share ron! Was definitely informative.

-Paul


----------

